# here she is so far! what do you guys think?!



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Looking good. Where did you get the door handle pieces?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Hmmm if you're part time and can afford an rs Ltz I'm in the wrong business.
I take it you live with parents and if that's the case, stay as long as you can! Trust me. Hehe

Looking good so far. The only thing I would have done different was keep the wheels the stock color. I think they look perfect with white.
If you like to change things up, why not try white dip on the wheels?



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice job! Car is looking good.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I absolutely hate the dipped wheels sorry. The 18" stockers look beautiful in their natural silver. 

I know your a kid working part time so I get the idea of cheap mods but so many people ruin their wheels dipping them to save a buck. Maybe it wouldnt be so bad if you had gunmetal dip or a light gray.

Other than that the car looks clean.


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

Mick said:


> Hmmm if you're part time and can afford an rs Ltz I'm in the wrong business.
> I take it you live with parents and if that's the case, stay as long as you can! Trust me. Hehe
> 
> Looking good so far. The only thing I would have done different was keep the wheels the stock color. I think they look perfect with white.
> ...


Yes I live with my parents still. I commute to school to save $10k in room and board. My payment is only $180 so it's not too bad for me. And yes, judging by the other responses, people really like the stock wheels. Don't get me wrong, I do too! But I think the black wheels on the white look really sharp and I don't plan on peeling it off. I might down the road try white, or a gunmetal finish or possibly even something crazy like red lol but I like the black for right now.


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

evo77 said:


> I absolutely hate the dipped wheels sorry. The 18" stockers look beautiful in their natural silver.
> 
> I know your a kid working part time so I get the idea of cheap mods but so many people ruin their wheels dipping them to save a buck. Maybe it wouldnt be so bad if you had gunmetal dip or a light gray.
> 
> Other than that the car looks clean.


Yeah down the road I might try a gunmetal or even something like white or red. But I don't think I'll go back to the stock silver, I think the black on Summit White looks really sharp.


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> Looking good. Where did you get the door handle pieces?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks. I bought them a while back on eBay for $9.75 with free shipping from China I believe. They're a nice brushed aluminum or something, and it came with 4 plates for all doors. Pretty good buy, i think!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice job - I especially like the black spoiler.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

Good job mate, car looks clean


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Bravo ! 
Might I suggest a set of chrome trim rings around the tail lights. I have a pair and they really set the cruze apart.


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

looking great.  gotta love the black and white. Ill have to post my latest pics up here ive only had my cruze less than a month so every day is a little something new. Def like the spoiler and wheels


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Taking on it 's own personality pretty well , Good works man . Keep it up !


----------



## IACRUZE248 (Jul 13, 2013)

Car looks great... Tint and a glossy black roof would really take it to the next level...


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks great. I love the stock wheels, but they look good in black too


----------



## boozecruze (Jul 21, 2013)

Very sexy sir. I've always thought black on white looked better than chrome/silver on white


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Lower it for sure this looks good dude.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on your Cruze LTZ.

Welcome to CruzeTalk. Sharp looking Cruze you have there.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Wait what are the circles across your rear bumper? 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Back up sensors. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Mick said:


> Back up sensors.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Oh Ew. Nice feature poor execution. I do kinda dig the car other than that. I'm on the fence about the spoiler and wish the wheels were a bit glossier.. But hey, it's not my car.


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Lower it for sure this looks good dude.


thanks, and yeah i really want to lower it down the road. Would you recommend H&R or Eibachs? I just bought a K&N CAI so funds are kind of short right now. That's probably next


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

Roccityroller said:


> Oh Ew. Nice feature poor execution. I do kinda dig the car other than that. I'm on the fence about the spoiler and wish the wheels were a bit glossier.. But hey, it's not my car.


Yeah i was going to tell you they were back up sensors but Mick beat me to it haha i agree, they are kind of an eye sore but i love have them. And i completely with wanting more gloss on my wheels, the glossifier did not really turn out how i envisioned it. That's why last night i bought some silver metalizer, and some time next week I'm going to peel all the paint off my wheels and reapply brand new matte black and put a couple coats of silver metalizer.

Ill make another thread for that when i do it!


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for all of the kind words guys! I'm really happy with how she is looking so far, and keep wanting to do more. I just bought a K&N Typhoon the other day and now I'm just waiting for it to get here! Going to install that ASAP. Also just bought a couple cans of silver metalizer and plan on reapplying matte black on my wheels and adding the metalizer. I'll make another thread for that when i do it. Thanks again guys!


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Czaja25 said:


> Thanks for all of the kind words guys! I'm really happy with how she is looking so far, and keep wanting to do more. I just bought a K&N Typhoon the other day and now I'm just waiting for it to get here! Going to install that ASAP. Also just bought a couple cans of silver metalizer and plan on reapplying matte black on my wheels and adding the metalizer. I'll make another thread for that when i do it. Thanks again guys!


You can just update this one since we're all already subscribed to it that way we can see how the new wheels turn up. 

I have the k&n and you're going to love it. Be prepared for a delightfully obnoxious turbo. 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

Roccityroller said:


> You can just update this one since we're all already subscribed to it that way we can see how the new wheels turn up.
> 
> I have the k&n and you're going to love it. Be prepared for a delightfully obnoxious turbo.
> 
> This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


oh! okay I'll just do that! still trying to figure out the forum lol 

and yeah I can't wait for my intake to get here! kinda scared to install it myself 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Czaja25 said:


> I think the black on Summit White looks really sharp.



























I Agree..


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

WhiteAndBright said:


> View attachment 24906
> View attachment 24914
> View attachment 24922
> View attachment 24954
> I Agree..


DUDE how did you get them to be that shiny?!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## _shamelyss (Jun 28, 2013)

Personally, i love what you did with the rims! I'm currently saving for some 18" satin-black rims and new tires, and i HATE the stock rims on my 2012 Cruze (LT).. Kind of inspires me to try the plasti-dipping. Also, you mentioned blacking out the silver interior trim? Do it.
I ordered a carbon fiber interior kit, it turned out great and cost me less than $100, which includes what i paid a professional to put it on for me!


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Czaja25 said:


> DUDE how did you get them to be that shiny?!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


They are powder coated so whatever the place did to them before they put them in the oven to bake them.. I love them I thought about doing the plasti-dip but I figured ehhh why not if I don't like it I will just sell them and buy new ones..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jay (Jun 27, 2013)

how do you get the chevy emblem to be black?


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

jay said:


> how do you get the chevy emblem to be black?


I popped the center cap out because it is plastic and cant be powder coated then after the wheels were done and I got them back I hauled a wheel into walmart with me and matched the color of black with the spray paint that they have.. Got a few weird looks but hey I matched it and it looks great!!


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

WhiteAndBright said:


> They are powder coated so whatever the place did to them before they put them in the oven to bake them.. I love them I thought about doing the plasti-dip but I figured ehhh why not if I don't like it I will just sell them and buy new ones..
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


wow man, they look great! how much did that run you? I was gonna say, that can't be PD glossifier. I just bought some metalizer and im going to see how that comes out. If all else fails, Im just going to do something like what you did. They look great man


----------



## AmbersCruze8822 (May 22, 2013)

Looks great :goodjob:


----------

